# TOTB16 2017 - Elvington Airfield nr York



## DPN (Jan 7, 2006)

Here is one for your diaries and yes we have a show n shine comp at the event on the Sunday.

Saturday 29th & Sunday 30th July 2017

Elvington Airfield 
Halifax Way 
Elvington 
North Yorkshire 
York
YO41 4AU

Facebook Page - https://www.facebook.com/TOTBTenOfTheBest/

Promo Video - 




Any questions just ask away

Regards 
Dave Naxton


----------

